# Bunk gear / ai's



## truelyfreespirit (Jun 10, 2014)

When all the smart packaging and labels and meds sealed in perfectly someone must go through an almighty effort to conceal the falseness of their product. Is there really lots of gear in circulation which is false but perfectly wrapped packaged up like this ?

I would of thought the risk - effort - reward ratio would of put most venders off this way. Without testing it, what are the obvious signs of bunk gear and is there lots of it in circulation ?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, there is a lot of bunk and underdosed gearbout there.  Some are easy to spot.  Some are harder.

For example, with test you can get a blood test to see where your LH, FSH and TT are at.   But you can't do that with some compounds such as deca and anavar.  Then you have to evaluate if you are experiencing the proper primary and side effects.  One time I took "Anavar" and started getting acne everywhere, bloated and greasy skin.  it was most likely dbol as anavar should not aromatize.  

Another time I took deca while still using my TRT dose of test.  But bloodwork later showed that my TT was a lot higher.  This indicated that my deca had been adulterer with testosterone.  Based on the sides I think it had real nandrolone in it, but I can't explain why it had test mixed in too.

Gotta be careful with gear unless you pick it up at the pharmacy!


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 10, 2014)

The risk isn't so much that you get completely false gear it's more that the gear you get is severely underdosed vs what's being advertised. The raws are the most expensive part of the gear and it's an age old trick to "cut" your active ingredients to make more finished product. More finished product = more cash-money in their pocket.

Some more exotic compounds are also insanely expensive in raw form. Sometimes vendors will swap out the more expensive raws for something more common, like test.

There are steroid kits available that will tell you whether or not your vial contains the hormone you're testing for but so far there aren't any that can tell you if it's dosed correctly. That's where the unscrupulous suppliers can hide their underdosing gear. Everybody reacts a little differently and 200mg test for one person may put another using the same dose at a higher test level. Doing a back-to-back comparison using two suppliers and two people is not a really accurate way of determining accurate dosing.

The labels, imo, aren't really a good indicator of a quality product either.
In this game, what's IN the vial counts, the more effort a supplier uses to attract customers by using fancy labeling/packaging, to me, means a higher risk of underdosed gear. Pinnacle comes to mind.


----------



## shenky (Jun 10, 2014)

truelyfreespirit said:


> When all the smart packaging and labels and meds sealed in perfectly someone must go through an almighty effort to conceal the falseness of their product. Is there really lots of gear in circulation which is false but perfectly wrapped packaged up like this ?
> 
> I would of thought the risk - effort - reward ratio would of put most venders off this way. Without testing it, *what are the obvious signs of bunk gear* and is there lots of it in circulation ?



It won't work!  Always do a shit ton of research on the source before using their product. Personally, I like to know a handful of people who have recently used that source.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes there is a risk for bunk gear.  I agree with Megatron, though, the risk is much higher for underdosed gear.  Think about this: Say a UGL has 100s of noob customers and knows he can get away with sending Test E 250 and actually dosing it 150ish. He would know people would be really getting around 300mg/week and hardly anyone of them would be getting blood work anyway.  Of course like you said, overhead is still there: vials, cost of production, etc.  but still... He could save A LOT of money by skimming people like that.  And the folks that operate like that deserve what's coming to them.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 10, 2014)

It's funny too, even IF you do run bloods, there still isn't a really good way to determine accurate dosing.
i.e UGL A, 500mg/wk test brings your serum levels to say, 2500ng/dl.
UGL B, same 500mg/wk test brings your serum levels to 3000ng/dl.
Which one is dosed accurately?

imo, you'd have to have quite a bit of cycling experience and knowledge of how your body responds to know where something being advertised as 250mg test should bring you.


----------

